# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  Upload A Form With Multiple Files Using HttpPostedFileBase Array In ASP.NET MVC

## KGComputers

Good day!

Here's a blogpost How To Send Or Upload A Form With Multiple Files Using HttpPostedFileBase Array, jQuery And Ajax In ASP.NET MVC on how to post a form with multiple files in ASP.NET MVC.

The trick is to post the form and it's information as a JavaScript FormData() object. 

Regards,

KGC

----------

